# Trading crypto



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi was just wondering if anybody here has any experience trading bitcoin etc I have been unemployed for a long while and am looking to invest some inheritance money in crypto trading in order to make a living from home. Any other suggestions for working from home will be gladly received. Just at a bit of a loss what to do with my life, and have gained a bit of inheritance money that I am hoping to wisely invest. Not looking for a get rich quick scheme, just something that may return profit with time/experience


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Hi was just wondering if anybody here has any experience trading bitcoin etc I have been unemployed for a long while and am looking to invest some inheritance money in crypto trading in order to make a living from home.


Unless you know what you are doing you should *not* invest in crypto currencies. The risk to loose much money is just too high.



> Any other suggestions for working from home will be gladly received.


Amazon Mechanical Turk.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for the advice, yeh I have lost a little bit the last two days but could afford to. I am hoping to gain more and more knowledge over the next few weeks and not invest anything til I get my head around it a bit more. Turns out there was a raid in some South Korean crypto headquaters which caused the market to crash so I literally picked the worst time to start without knowing it!

Also, thanks for the suggestion. It actually is exactly what I was looking for. I will let you know how I get on, have signed up and need to wait 3 days to be registered. Have you used mechanical turk yourself?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Have you used mechanical turk yourself?


No.


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

I've heard of peer to peer lending and investing in real estate flipping type deals,...but research the risks


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

Broken said:


> Hi was just wondering if anybody here has any experience trading bitcoin etc I have been unemployed for a long while and am looking to invest some inheritance money in crypto trading in order to make a living from home. Any other suggestions for working from home will be gladly received. Just at a bit of a loss what to do with my life, and have gained a bit of inheritance money that I am hoping to wisely invest. Not looking for a get rich quick scheme, just something that may return profit with time/experience


I would never invest in it seriously. I have about $100 in LTC and ETH. Its more just a fun ride to see what happens.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeh I am a bit more serious than that but ok to lose it.. because I barely socialise or do anything because of my dp, and I'm not materialistic. So if it goes it goes. Pretty happy with my choices at the moment though so will see what happens.


----------



## Vexell (10 mo ago)

Hi there! You shouldn't be afraid to get into trading cryptocurrency, it’s really not that complicated. I’d been trading stocks for a few years before I found a job that took most of my time and energy. When COVID-19 broke out, I got the pink slip. Before going back to trading stocks, I decided to learn about crypto and blockchain. Even though I’m not a programmer, I learned the basics of trading cryptos thanks to octocrypto io, since they offer tons of free educational material.


----------

